# Where to buy bulk fish food?



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a good amount of fish, and i find myself going through fish food pretty quickly. I'm interested in finding somewhere that i can buy bulk fish food from, like 2-5 lbs, and have the food be of good quality. I really like the crisp type fish food because it doesn't break up so much, but it is a rarer kind. I had found a good site for bulk, but now i can't find it so any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

kensfish.com


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

THAT'S IT!! haha thanks for the help whitedevil. Any other sites would be great also


----------



## reflexhunter (Mar 30, 2010)

http://bestflake.com/

never used them before, used kens though lol

http://www.fishhobbysupply.com/


----------



## lbsfarms (May 24, 2004)

http://almostnaturalfishfood.us/ 
Excellent quality fish food, I was having a reoccuring problem with fungus in my endlers, just couldn't get rid of it, I stumbled across Ed's site and decided to give his fish food a try. After feeding this food for a couple of weeks, the fungus cleared up and so far hasn't returned.

Ed has been having trouble with his website, if you will email him he will give you more information on what he has available and prices. Do give his food a try.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

My fish prefer kens over ed's flakes, not sure why but thats the way it is, on frozen they only eat hikari or fish king, spoiled rotten brats is what they are.

The fish did truly pick their foods. if they spit it out more then once its a no go.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Ed (almost natural) has many different foods. My fish seem to like all the ones I have tried:
Fresh water flakes, high salmon color flakes, vegetable flakes, earthworm flakes, and several sorts of wafers and pellets. 
Ed is still shipping food out really fast. Too bad about the web site issues. 
Yes, he will deal with larger amounts of food. Just ask.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

The nice thing about kens is that he packages the food in 1/2 lb bags, so the entire batch doesn't eventually stale or spoil. Do you know if Ed does the same thing?


----------

